

Ask HN: Online database service for collaboration? - nudge

What might a physically distributed team use by way of a database? Something that could, like filemaker or access (or, indeed, any database, but I mention those because they are more usable by less technical users), be set up with tables according to the project at hand, with e.g. form input access for workers of a certain type, table data access for others, etc. A google spreadsheet isn't really sufficient, and building our own app just for this purpose seems unnecessary if this service exists.<p>I appreciate any help you can offer to point me in the right direction. Thanks.
======
bockris
<http://quickbase.intuit.com/> ???

~~~
nudge
Looks like the right kind of thing, but at prices starting at $300 per month,
it's a bit too steep (at least for now).

~~~
frossie
Amazon SimpleDB? I don't know what the pricing would be for you though, as it
is metered:

<http://aws.amazon.com/simpledb/#pricing>

